# THRU THE HULL FITTINGS/ safety!!!!



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

Any boat that has thru the hull fittings should have these or something simular aboard for safety. JUST MY OPINION.

I bought these on line at a plumbing suppy place.I have one for each and every size for my boat. Tony


----------



## JOHNJOHN205 (Oct 2, 2007)

i agree ihave seen hoses break on a thru hull and water start leaking in to the boat.


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

all thru hulls on my boat, below the water line, have ball valves on them....AND THEY HAVE SAVED ME BEFORE!!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Those are nice.  I'd put a little silicone grease on the threads of the shaft. It will keep things clean if the grease touches something in storage and keep the threads from not working when the s#%t hit's the fan.



The proper term for these is "Damage Control Plugs".

This is what the norm is.


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Get a Cape Horn call it good.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

Are those cockpit drains and bilge pump through hulls? NO WAY I would EVER plug them up. If you keep your boat in the water and are worried about a hose failing, upgrade your hoses, double clamp them and install a high water alarm (which can be done for under $30).


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Also,if your boat has those cheap ass plastic through hulls, replace them with bronze. Those white plastic through hulls degenerate in sunlight and are easily broken off by items adrift in a seaway. I know of several boat that were sunk by them breaking. One Wellcraft 29' that sunk at PB, I bought for $1,000, replaced the engines, made it pretty again and netted a bunch of $$.

Tom


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

The idea is good, but that will keep water in because it looks like you are plugging the self draining cockpit drains. It would be a good idea to keep some stored in the boat in case of an emergency or hose seperation.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> keep some stored in the boat in case of an emergency or hose seperation.






That's what he's doing guy's. He just showed a pix so you could see them, not leaving them in, or at least I hope so.


----------



## fishinwhits (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks X Shark!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I put the plugs in just to take a picture.THE ONLY PLUGS I PUT IN ARE THE 3 DRAIN PLUGS.

I keep the test plugs onboard just for emergencys. ANYONE SHOULD NEVER COMPROMISE SELF BAILING, BUT IF I HAD A HOSE OR CLAMP COME LOSE AT THE THRU-HULL FITTING WHICH DRAINS THE WATER OUT FROM THE DECK OF THE BOAT.

HECK YEA I WOULD PLUG IT OFF,TURN ON THE BEILGE PUMPS AND HEAD IN. Tony


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

I have had a thru hull hose break and flooded the fuel cell compartment on a NEW boat.. luckily we were at the dock and could hear water rushung in.. we had to pull the fuel cell access decking plate (which had about 30 screws) to get in to fix it.. had this happened offshore without having a plug like these we would have been hating it. That compartment, though sealed by bulkheads, has no bilge in the event of fuel cell failure it keeps the fuel contained.. but it still held ALOT of water! Having plugs onboard is a GREAT idea.


----------



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

shutoff valves are nice if accessable


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Billybob (1/12/2008)*
> 
> 
> 
> Better'n all that..........Get a Kevlacat that has no through hulls below the water line






Sounds great but I can't quite grasp how they defy physics or is there no raw water washdown or livewell(s)?


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

This is my sons handle but I snuck sp? in. Regarding thru hulls, if you have nylon below the water line replace them with bronz ALLWAYS put a valve on them. and just for safteys sake get some wooden plugs to drive in for an emergancy. ALLWAYS INSTALL WITH 3M 5200! I have been a boatbuilder for over 30 yrs. The #1 rule is no nylon and valves below the waterline. Just thought I would put my two cents in. Tight lines, Larry King


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> ALLWAYS INSTALL WITH 3M 5200!




Sorry, but the most overused and misused product out there.



4200 Fast will work just fine and the fitting will be able to be changed out without pulling gellcoat off the hull years down the road.


----------

